# Tom Vs Jerry?



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Who shall prevail?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Jerry...what he lacks in size, he makes up for with vastly superior intelligence to Tom's!...


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> Jerry...what he lacks in size, he makes up for with vastly superior intelligence to Tom's!...


Second that.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Tom is intelligent!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Tom is intelligent!


If he was very intelligent, he would be able to utilize his larger size lol


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> If he was very intelligent, he would be able to utilize his larger size lol


Being smaller is alot more of an advantage when your job is to run away and hide.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Tom is intelligent!


If I could actually remember the show, I'm certain that I'd have a rebuttal.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Being smaller is alot more of an advantage when your job is to run away and hide.


He should at least learn from his mistakes in his quest to catch Jerry!


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> If I could actually remember the show, I'm certain that I'd have a rebuttal.


Well you cannot! So this proves he is intelligent!



Anti-Helena said:


> He should at least learn from his mistakes in his quest to catch Jerry!


He does! He is smart!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

If he's smart, then why do many of his plans end up the same way?
Like dis:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> If he's smart, then why do many of his plans end up the same way?
> Like dis:
> 
> YouTube - Tom and Jerry - Stupid Tom


So the series does not end!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok it's a series...created by humans...and these humans created Jerry to be able to think on his feet, and Tom to never learn from his mistakes!


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

Tom is smart, he is very inventive, but the fact remains that Jerry is still alive.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Jerry is a pimp.*


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

AutumnTiger said:


> Tom is smart, he is very inventive, but the fact remains that Jerry is still alive.


Good point!


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

My vote is on Tom. My sympathies are with the hunter. 
I have to secretly admit that when watching a wildlife chase scene from Africa I always root for the lion. They have to live too, you know. They too have cubs to feed.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Tom, only cause he is a cat.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Tom- because the cat always loses in these cat-and-mouse cartoons. It's anti-felinism I tell you!

Wiley Coyote is smart too, it's just that the road runner is damn lucky!!


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Tom. I also sympathize with Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## Futuristic Cat (Nov 26, 2010)

Tom - because I like cats. Also, I don't know why, but I find Jerry extremely annoying.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Jerry, Tom's just thick


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Tom, because I'm a cat person. :kitteh:


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Tom, because I empathize with him. I know what it's like to be mad at someone but unable to beat them to a pulp.  I'm here for you, Tom. It can be tough. People just don't understand the emotional trauma that it puts you through.


----------



## Ironweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

Jerry is a dick, so I choose Tom.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

ain't a skank in the hemisphere got swag like Tom and haters will deal :happy:


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

Nawe :kitteh: i always felt bad for poor Tom

Jerry is such a little douche


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Tom. Cause he's a cat. An inventive, but very ill-fortuned cat. We're here for you bro.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Tom! Poor thing always got the short end of the stick.*:sad:


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I admit rooting for Tom some of the time...........


----------



## BPReed92 (Nov 28, 2012)

I know Tom wouldn't win, but wish he would. I honestly hate Jerry, that dumb little mouse. I dislike it when Tom fails, and Jerry has that smug grin on his face. He gets revenge and they act like it's all a good thing. They show Tom being humiliated/punished and all of the 'good guys' being happy about it and living happily ever after. Made me feel bad for Tom, and despise Jerry.

I also like cats too, so that is partly why I feel the way I do about the situation.

Sorry, little rant I've been holding in all of these years


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Jerry is a dick. Tom all the way!


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Tom. I just hate Jerry. I wish there were an episode where Tom actually killed him, and the bastard went to hell for being such an asshole.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Voted for Tom just because he always lost...but from this thread I feel almost obligated to defend Jerry.

Jerry's gotta eat too you know, and every time he tries to do so he has this big mean cat trying to eat him...so he uses his wits to get back at this beast that tries to destroy him everytime he's seen just trying to get some food. I'd pick on and humiliate some prick that went after me every time I tried to feed myself as well...


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tom. Jerry is fucking asshole. Do people really think it's cool that Tom is doing his job, trying to rid a home of rodents, and some mouse is being a real twat about it? If Tom just lets him go, Jerry can come back. If he lets him stay, Jerry will spread his diseases and kill all of the humans. Tom has been unfairly thwarted by Jerry too many times. Jerry needs to get what he deserves, damn it.


----------



## nordic28 (Dec 20, 2011)

I vote for Tom. He's stupid & wicked but funny and most important is he's more interesting than Jerry. I remember when George, Tom's cousin visited him and Tom used a robot mice to frighten him. Tom is really a stupid badass. I always laugh everytime I see his expression.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

Jerry sucks.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

Aw, I thought this thread was about










vs


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I always empathized with Tom. Wanted him to get Jerry but realized that would kill the cartoon which relies on Tom's perpetual failure to keep going. T_T


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

y'all know Tom and Jerry ended with them both killing themselves, right?


----------



## HopeForNow (Jan 18, 2013)

Tom... I hate Jerry


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Tom, for sure. Jerry is an obnoxious little asshole.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

All the way Tom - I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Tom. Cute kitty, he shall be victorious one day <3


----------

